# What kind of rig is this?



## mlbowfin (Oct 30, 2014)

Caught this while fishing a live pin fish on the bottom. It had a treble hook tied to it as well as a big circle hook. The main line tied to it couldn't have been more that 10lb test. Any of you guys ever use one of these?


----------



## diamondback (Oct 30, 2014)

They are made for fishing in the surf. The wire digs in and grips the bottom to keep the current from moving the rig . I don't think I've ever saw them rigged like that though.usually attached the the three way by line about 18 inches long with the hook on the other swivel.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 31, 2014)

Just goes to show you......anything and everything will hit a live pin.
I used to cast my own back when I did the long pole casting up on the Outerbanks near Nags Head. The soft wire would straighten and pull loose with a good yank or two. I rigged as suggested by Diamondback. Don't think 10# would have worked well up there. Thinking rookie set it up...great idea bad application.
Really miss fishing the Banks sometimes. Always something big and hungry hiding near the slots.


----------



## GLS (Nov 2, 2014)

The wires are tripped. In use, they clip inside the sinker with the ends of the wire facing the swivel end. They hold in the sand or  mud and a snatch or heavy pull releases the wires and they point down as is depicted.  Great sinkers for heavy currents without increasing weight.  I've used them in the surf.


----------



## GLS (Nov 3, 2014)

here's a another version of the one in your photo.  Two of the wires are "tripped" as if snatched in the sand or mud.


----------



## thedudeabides (Nov 3, 2014)

They are called Gemini Sinkers. I like them, you push the wires up into a locked position before you cast. The wire holds in the surf and "snaps back" when you reel in or when a big fish takes it.

Here's a good source for them: http://www.petessinkhers.com/Page_4.html#Main_Gemini_Price_List_Page_4


----------



## GASeminole (Nov 4, 2014)

junk


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 8, 2014)

The first is a Sputnik and the second is a Gemini... They are about $3-$4 each


----------

